# Qualifications for Florida



## haldog (Aug 2, 2011)

All,

Does anyone know what the standard qualifications are to be considered in Florida? Is the CJBAT test and BMST test a standard prerequisite ? I notice some depts don't have them listed on their minimum but others do not. Can anyone explain if all departments have these 2 test as a standard , like the "alert test" in Maine or the "CHIP" test in Connecticut?? 


Thanks,


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Everything I've read on FL, they need to be completed prior to even sending out an application, as they want those score on/included with the application. They do those tests at a few colleges down there. Hope this helps.


----------



## haldog (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Have a pulse. Not currently incarcerated.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

My experience so far has been that it varies agency to agency and region to region. Seems like Broward and Palm Beach depts. want you to do the CJBAT, TABE and PT test then apply to them by submitting your scores at the time you apply. Looking at the Gulf side, some just want you to take the TABE and don't use the CJBAT at all and they'll have you do your testing as part of your process. Keep in mind to that Florida is a big academy self sponsor state (and no our RI does not count!). So you may need to look at depts. that are putting people through the academy. Where about in the state are you looking?


----------



## haldog (Aug 2, 2011)

Anywhere.. I cannot win in Mass in a non civil service town ...


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

haldog said:


> Anywhere.. I cannot win in Mass in a non civil service town ...


 LMAO, I feel your pain there. However I don't think you want to be working in some ******* backwater up in the Pan Handle for Sheriff Bubba. I would strongly suggest that if you have the time and money to go down there and really check out a couple of areas to see if you would actually like to work and live there. That being said. Here are two agencies one on either coast that are looking for non certified officers. I'm sure if you search around you may find some more. I know FHP is always looking but their pay is so godawful. Good luck...

http://www.flpd.org/index.aspx?page=262

http://www.hcso.tampa.fl.us/Careers.aspx


----------



## haldog (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the advice and information. What websites do you guys use to look for non certified police positions open in Florida?


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Once the icecaps melt, Florida will not exist anyway.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

haldog said:


> Anywhere.. I cannot win in Mass in a non civil service town ...


It ain't Florida but the LAPD is hiring also....


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

All I did was pick different parts of the state that I though were decent areas to live and looked at different agencies webpages, compared pay, benefits, advancement opportunities etc.


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

Just my opinion and we all know what opinions are but look closely at palm beach county and broward county sheriffs office


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> It ain't Florida but the LAPD is hiring also....


To the OP, I agree with this, if you want warm weather and beaches, I would also look at CA, San Diegp PD is in a hiring frenzy right now, putting three academy classes through next year. And CA will give you a waiver for the full time MA academy.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

FL will also waive the academy for full time LEO's with a year of experience


----------

